# Skywalker 2.0 Stilts



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

So I have the Skywalker 2.0 stilts from the Marshalltown supplier that we all took part in. The stilts are great......but. The leg straps are a little on the weak side. One of the straps on mine broke. I looked online today to find replacements. $70!!!!!! I first thought DAMMIT! Then, well, they were free so......I called my rock supplier and he had a set...$80.....We are going to put a rivet in them and call them fixed. LOL.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

do you have the old ones.......just wondering coz the ones we were testing got recalled and had to send those ones back. I sent mine back with the option of waiting for the newer ones since i have a set of the original 2.0 and to this day i have heard nothing !!:furious:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

I opted to just get the old 2.0's and not wait for the new version. (The one's we tried out). I got the new one's and sent the proto back in the box the new one's came in.


----------

